# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  MAO-remmer en ECT

## gossie

Ik heb van Luuss het artikel [bijsluiter] van imipramine gelezen. Voor dat ik deze ad begon te slikken, heb ik een mao-remmer geslikt. Maar op een gegeven moment kreeg ik last van bijwerkingen. Er is ook met me gesproken over ECT. Er zijn , wat mij bekend zijn 2 mao-remmers. Parnate en Nardil.
Zijn jullie bekend met deze anti depressivia's , maar ook in combinatie met ECT. Want ik vraag me nu toch af, of ik wel op de goede site zit.!!! Terwijl ik me hier wel thuis voel.
,

----------


## gossie

Maar kent iemand de klassieker ad Parnate of Nardil[pheneziline!] met een tyramine beperkt dieet?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Gossie,

Was ik weer hoor  :Wink: 
Als ik het goed begrijp heb je het met de psych gehad over het eventueel beginnen met een andere AD (MAO-remmer) en het eventueel krijgen van ECT???
Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee, dus kan je geen antwoord geven, maar ben wel op zoek geweest naar informatie...
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=11453 hier heb ik info over ECT geplaatst, maar ik kon niet iets verhelderends vinden over ECT in combinatie met Parnate of Nardil  :Frown:  en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...ed=1#post43446 hier heb ik iets geplaatst over voedingsadviezen bij het gebruik van MAO-remmers waar ze het ook hebben over dat tyramine beperkt dieet.
Hopelijk krijg je nog van een ervaringsdeskundige antwoord!
Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Psyq

Hai Gossie,

Ik gebruik nu zo'n drie jaar Parnate tegen mijn depressies en angsten. Ik hiervoor veel reguliere AD's geprobeerd, maar deze werkten maar matig en hadden vervelende bijwerkingen. De parnate werkt bij mij goed tegen depressie en angst, zonder seksuele bijwerkingen. Het tyramine beperkt dieet lijkt erger dan het is, gewoon af en toe je hoofd er bij houden. Ik heb geen ervaring met ECT en dus ook niet met ECT en parnate, maar op zich lijkt me dat je goed gemonitord wordt en dus lijkt me de combinatie niet onmogelijk...

Grtz, psyq

----------


## gossie

Ik slikte nardil een aantal jaren. ECT is mij bekend. Maar ik kreeg last van bijwerkingen. Ik heb toen ook even parnate geslikt, maar kreeg een te lage bloeddruk. Ik ben daar mee gestopt. [Er zit toch veel verschil tussen de mao-remmers.] Nu slik ik tofranil. en daar doe ik het redelijk op.

Bedankt psyq voor je reactie .

groet, Gossie

----------


## Psyq

Goed om te horen dat imipramine (tofranil) voor jou werkt, voor mij was imipramine te veel versuffend. Iedereen heeft z'n eigen reacties op medicijnen, da's duidelijk. Wat voor (bij)werkingen had de ECT therapie voor jou?

----------


## gossie

De ECT is goed verlopen. Maar ik heb wel gaten in mijn geheugen. Ik weet niets meer van die periode. En soms is dat best lastig. ! [Kort geheugen.] Maar nu werkt mijn geheugen toch weer redelijk . Alleen de bijwerkingen van Nardil werden steeds lastiger, pijnlijker. , zodat ik daarmee moest stoppen.

----------


## Psyq

Mja, de geheugenproblemen met ECT zijn voor mij toch een brug te ver. Heb je buiten Nardil ook Parnate geprobeerd? Ik heb geen ervaring met Nardil, wat waren precies de dingen die je hiermee deden stoppen?

----------


## gossie

Ja ik heb ze beiden gehad. Nardil reageerde ik prima totdat ik ECT kreeg en de dosis Nardil werd verhoogd. Ik kreeg zenuwpijnen. en met de afbouw van Nardil verdween deze pijnen.En moest 2 weken zonder. Bij Parnate kreeg ik een te lage bloeddruk, met het gevolg dat ik flauw viel. En weer een pilletje moest slikken om de bloeddruk te verhogen. Met het Tyramine beperkt dieet had ik geen moeite.

Maar Psyq hebben ze het met jou erover gehad om evt. ECT te gaan doen?

Groet, gossie

----------


## Psyq

Nee, ECT is bij mij nooit ter sprake gekomen, de parnate werkt op zich goed. Het dieet is bij mij ook geen probleem (en wordt volgens mij erg overdreven, gewoon je hoofd er bij houden). Heb alleen last van plotselinge warmte (en soms ook koude) aanvallen (lijken een beetje op "opvliegers").

----------


## sietske763

mag ik vragen waarom jullie mao remmers hebben??
heb zelf meedere depressies meegemaakt met veel soorten AD, maar een mao was geen optie.
alvast bedankt voor de info

----------


## Psyq

Hai Sietske,

Een MAO remmer is inderdaad geen anti depressivum van de eerste keus. Na 5 andere anti depressiva te hebben geprobeerd bleef ik last houden van depressies en angsten. Ik was ondertussen ook al bij een psychiater beland. Samen hebben we toen (3,5 jaar geleden) besloten om parnate te proberen (ja, ik dan natuurlijk  :Wink: ).

Het werkte al erg snel (binnen een week) en heel goed tegen angsten. Ik ben zelfs een hele tijd van de lorazepam af geweest. 

Nu, na drie jaar gebruik af en toe lorazepam, als ik bijvoorbeeld weet dat ik die dag iets spannends (ik bedoel iets wat me angstig maak) moet doen. Het is dus meer voor achter de hand: ik hoef me dan niet dagen van te voren al druk te maken. 

De parnate werkt nog steeds goed (niet versuffend en geen seksuele bijwerkingen) en het dieet dat je moet volgen stelt eigenlijk helemaal niet zoveel voor (geen oude kaas, geen vlees over datum).

Ik geloof alleen wel dat parnate alleen door psychiaters mag worden voorgeschreven en niet door huisartsen. Dit heeft (dacht ik) te maken met het feit dat parnate niet officieel is geregistreerd in NL en door de apotheek alleen met een artsenverklaring geïmporteerd mag worden...

----------


## sietske763

ik heb ook AD,s van psych, heel vaak gewisseld omdat ik ook erge slaapstoornissen erbij heb, heb ook redelijk wat andere med. erbij om me goed te voelen.
kun je van een MAO wel goed slapen??
je leest er zo veel nare dingen van;niet gebruiken als u een MAO remmer geslikt heeft enz
mijn psych is altijd bereid om mee te helpen om goed door het leven te gaan, maar wil me graag goed voelen en goed slapen, het liefst met zo min mogelijk pillen...
bedankt alvast weer!!

----------


## gossie

Inderdaad is het een medicijn dat wordt uitgeschreven, als je al vele a.d.'s heb uitgeprobeerd. Ik bleef last houden van depressies. De mao-remmers Parnate en Nardil zijn een niet geregistreerd middel in NL , ik weet dati ik voor jaren terug zelf ook een overeenkomst moest tekenen. Dat ik op de hoogte was van de gevaren. [zeer hoge bloeddruk in combinatie met teveel tyramine] Maar het dieet was goed te doen.

----------


## sietske763

maar kan je er ook beter door slapen?
ik ben door een klassiek AD wel van mijn depressie af, maar slapen is nog een heeeeeeeeeel groot probleem!!!

----------


## gossie

Hoi Sietske en Psyq

Ik kon van de mao-remmer Nardil heel slecht slapen Ik liep soms nachten op. Met als gevolg dat ik slaapmedicatie kreeg. Van alles uitgeprobeerd, inslapers , doorslapers . Gelukkig kan ik nu weer slapen en ook zonder medicatie.

----------


## Psyq

Parnate wordt meestal tweemaal daags ingenomen, 1x 'ochtends vroeg en 1x vroeg in de middag. De stimulerende werking van parnate is dan ruim voor bedtijd voorbij. 

Ik persoonlijk slaap beter: omdat parnate goed tegen depressie en angsten werkt lig ik minder te piekeren en slaap sneller in.

----------


## gossie

zonodig gebruik een zoplicon als ik soms wat nachten wakker lig en te piekeren. Zoals ik al zei, slaap ik beter en meer uren.Maar nu gebruik ik dus, Imipramine als anti-depressivia.

----------


## kuulke

ik gebruik nu ook sinds een tijdje parnate. eerst 40 mg een week of 6 en nu sinds 2 weken opgebouwd naar 60mg maar ik heb nog geen resultaat. slecht slapen doe ik wel. du s ook geregeld een zopiclon of lorazepam maar ze zeggen dat het afneemt als je
langer op je vaste dosering zit.ik wil toch weer gaan verhogen met de med naar 80mg.
wat is jullie dosering eigenlijk want dat schijnt lastig te zoeken te zijn.
ect heb ik ook gehad maar had geen effect bij mij, en kort geheugen flink gewist uit die tijd. is trouwens nu weer helemaal goed dus het proberen waard.

----------


## gossie

Hoi Kuulke

Ik kon niet tegen de Parnate, doordat ik daardoor een zeer lage bloeddruk kreeg, en tegen de vlakte ging. Het zusje/broertje van de Parnate = Nardil (Phenelzine) heb ik jaren geslikt. 
Idd en dosis moet je langzaam opbouwen. 

jammer dat bij jouw de ECT niet gewerkt heeft. Last van dat korte geheugen verlies, daar heb ik veel last van gehad. 

Nu slik ik anti-depressivia Imipramine. De hoogste dosering. Ik vaar er aardig op. Ik wens jouw veel sterkte met het instellen van de Parnate.
En ik hoop van harte, dat dit wel bij jouw aanslaat. Want intussen heb je ook al veel meegemaakt qua medicijnen. Vaak is de MAO-remmer een van de laatste med. van de ad's

Sterkte Kuulke

een lieve groet, Gossie

----------


## Air

Bij mij was het anders: van Imipramine zat ik de hele dag met halve ogen te kijken, maar niet echt te denken. Nu, na vier jaar parnate wil ik van 80 naar 100. Het is redelijk activerend (maar als je kijkt naar veel SSRI's veel activerender!), je bent helder, en minder angstgevoelig. Slaapproblemen zijn bekend (bvooral insaap) daarom gebruk ik ik ook seroquel, niet verslavend al valium enzo (en je wordt bijna niet agfeleid door geluid en andere dingen, lekker slapen hoor, zonder na-effecten 's morgens.).

Succes, psych

----------


## kuulke

beste gossie,
het geeft mij best een angstig gevoel dat idd de mao remmer een van de laatste redmiddelen zijn maar als ik kijk heb ik niet veel andere antidepressiva gehad. maar ben wel al bijna 2,5 jaar goed depressief. vaak te .ook lang doorgegaan met een middel wat niet werkte denk ik.
ik heb vanaf mijn 20ste tot mij 38ste het goed gedaan op seroxat voordat ik eerst fevarin had geprobeert, een gewoon mens was ik weer en opeens was het afgelopen.
daarna nortrilen en later lithium erbij, toen ect en nou mao remmer. dus eigenlijk heb ik er van de ssri's maar 2 gehad en uit de tricyclische maar 1.
ik zou wel eens willen weten van psych of hij gelijk naar 80 mg opgeboud heeft.

fijn dat jullie raegeren!

----------


## gossie

Hoi Kuulke

Dus er zijn nog wat mogelijke med. En jouw psychiater weet dat ook.
Ik hoop voor jouw dat de Parnate wel aanslaan. Want elke keer een andere medicatie uitproberen, is lastig en je wordt er zo moedeloos van. Tenminste dat was mijn ervaring.

Sterkte en succes

groetjes, Gossie

----------


## kuulke

hee gosssie,

ja, dat weet mijn psych ook maar ze hebben toen gewoon het protocol gevolgt en dat was na nortrilen, nortrilen en lithium en daarna kon ik kiezen uit ect of mao remmer.
toen heb ik voor ect gekozen omdat ik dacht dat gaat snel en ik vond het ook veilig.
toen dat niet werkte wou ik in eerste instantie een gewoon ad maar zei wouden zich toch aan het protocol vasthouden en kiezen voor de mao.
en nou voelt het voor mij of ik aan het einde ben gekomen wat betreft medicatie.
maar ik zit nu 2 weken op 60mg en ik kan nog naar 80mg maar ik ben het gewoon moe.
kotsmoe, de wereld draait door en zelf sta je stil, vooral nou in de zomertijd zie je dat hel erg. iedereen is blij, de zon schijnt de vogels fluiten en er is overal wat te doen.
maar zelf heb je er totaal geen zin in. ik ben sinds parnate eigenlijk nog futlozer naar mijn idee. had jij ook last van die hardbonzingen van parnate?

gr kuulke

----------


## gossie

hoi kuulke,

Je gebruikt toch bij die Parnate een tyramine-beperkt dieet?

Hardbonzen wat bedoel je daarmee? Dat je hart tekeer gaat!
Ik had last van een stramme nek en oorsuizingen + wat ik al eerder vertelde.

groetjes Gossie

----------


## Air

Zo zie je maar, een MAOI remmer reageert en op Serotonine en Nor-Adenaline en Dopamine, en dit kan voor veel mensen veel andere reacties opleveren. En voor sommige gelukkigen als ik bijna alleen goede (op de temperatuurschommelingen na dan).

Ik zit eigenlijk al op 100, maar moet mijn psych nog even laten weten, het gaat prima op Parnate.

Ben benieuwd wat een combi van parnate met ECT zou geven, maar daar ben ik te bang voor hoor. Maar iig na 7 andere slechte AD's heb ik gelukkig nu al een tijdje Parnate achter me staan en daar ben ik erg blij mee. Ik hoop dat 1 van jullie toch hetzelfde kunnnen zeggen...

Grtz, Psych

----------


## kuulke

ja ja, ik bedoel parnate.
het dieet heb ik geen problemen mee maar dat komt ook omdat ik nergens kom nou als thuis. gossie, ik bedoel met hartbonzingen dat je je hart gewoon harder hoort slaan maar niet sneller, en ik heb het gevoel dat ik het sneller koud heb. vaak rillingen.

psych, met welke dosering ben jij duidelijk wat gaan merken en hoe snel hebben ze opgebouwt? waarom zou je nou voor ect gaan kiezen als je met parnate je goed redt?
ik heb bij ect geen baat gehad maar dat ik het echt akelig vond kan ik niet zeggen.
je bent onder narcose en als het klaar is kun je weer gaan, alleen zal uit die tijd van de ect gaan stukken verloren die ook niet meer terug komen. nou heb ik nergens geen last meer van. wat dat betreft dan!

ps. op depressie startpagina staan ook veel verhalen over mensen met parnate en het viel me op dat die bijna allemaal positief waren. daar bijt ik me op vast!

----------


## Air

Hey Kuulke, Parnate werkte bij mijn na een paar dagen. ik zat op lorazapam en dat kon (echt waar) in 1 keer zonder bijwerkingen gestopt worden.

Ik begon met 40 toen 60 en na nog een jaar 80. In het begin was het vooral het niet in slaap kunnnen vallen, maar daar heb ik nu 100 mg Seroquel voor en de warmte/koude, hoewel ik daar dan weer de laatste tijd absoluut geen last van hebt.

Ja het loopt soms raar, en vele dingen doen andere dingen bij andere mensen (dingen=medicijnen, haha, dat snapte je wel denk ik). Het is echt uitzoeken.

Het jammere is dat er zoveel leuke stoffen op de la liggen, maar waar de medicijnfabrikanten geen geld meer in willen stoppen. Als een medicijn eindelijk door de malle molen is moet hij zeker heeel opleveren, alleen om de onderzoekskosten eral uit te moeten halen. Het is jammer, maar er bijna voor iedereen wel wat (of niks nog beter) Ik denk dat bijvoorbeeld agomelatine (valdoxan) hete enige nieuwe is deze 5 komende jaren, een leuk middel maar zeker niet voor ierdereen....

----------


## gossie

Hoi Air en Kuulke

Nadat ik dus Parnate had geprobeerd, kwam ik op Nardil (phenelzine) de andere MAO-remmer. Dit heb ik jaren geslikt, tot dat ik weer 'n engere depressie had. Toen heb ik combinatie ECT en Nardil gehad. De Nardil werd in die tijd ook weer verhoogd. De ECT behandeling heeft toch wel wat opgeleverd.
Maar van de Nardil kreeg ik veel bijwerkingen. Totdat ik op een gegeven moment niet meer gewoon kon lopen. Heel veel pijn aan de voeten.
(niet bekend als bijw. zenuwpijn) Maar ik vond de mao-remmer nardil verders goed.Behalve dat ik heel veel nachten wakker was.

Dus vandaar ben ik op Imipramine gekomen. Ik had al een heel protocol gehad aan medicatie.Maar er is wel aangegeven dat ik ad moet blijven slikken.

sommige ad's hebben een dosering gewijd aan je lengte en gewicht, qua mg.

Kuulke neem je tijd daarin met verhogen van med.

----------


## kuulke

air, ik snap niet goed wat je bedoeld. na een paar dagen merkte ik het al.
hoe kan dat dat je dan naar 40 dan naar 60 en dan naar 80 gaat?

en ja gossie je hebt gelijk dat ik de tijd moet nemen en ik zit pas 2 weken op 60mg dus moet ik mijn geduld bewaren maar soms ben je echt kapot en wil je wat voelen wat de goede kant op gaat. de tijd zal het leren.

----------


## gossie

hoi Kuulke,

ik wens je veel kracht, sterkte toe om ook door dit proces heen te gaan.
En idd. dat het gaat aanslaan.  :Embarrassment: 

En dat je depressiviteit wat minder wordt.

sterkte, een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## kuulke

dat is heel lief van je, dank je en ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden.

gr rene

----------


## kuulke

ik vraag me af hoe jullie dat doen met eten. thuis heb ik geen probleem maar wat als je een keer wilt gaan uiteten. mag je er van uit gaan dat het vlees vers is of wat?
hoe doen jullie dat?
ik heb me ook behoorlijk geschrokken dit weekeind, we waren bij vrienden en ik ik at daar 2 hampeltje doitos en het was zeker niet nacho chees.
ik werd me toch opeens ziek, flinke hoofdpijn pijn in mijn nek ,gek gevooel in mijn maag.
bleek er toch nog kaaspoeder in te zitten.
direckt naar huis had ik een bloeddruk van 192-125!!
toen snel naar het ziekenhuis en toen ik daar aankwam bleek dat hij alweer gezakt was naar 145-110. ben nog een uurtje daar geweest toen was hij weer gezakt en mocht ik naar huis. wat als je met uiteten een lap vlees eet wat niet vers is?
of is dit te ver gezocht?

graag reactie!!

----------


## gossie

Hoi Kuulke,

Je zal je zeker rotgeschrokken zijn, na dat incident.

Ik bande alle kaasprodukten behalve een plakje jonge kaas. De rest nam ik niet. Bij de cervelaat, salami, boerenmetworst,rauwe en gerookte produkten was ik uiterst voorzichtig. Maar gewoon vlees vertrouw ik, ook als ik ging uiteten.
Rauwe vis; zoals een harinkje nam ik niet. En met fruit was ik ook voorzichtig, vooral het gene met gistingproces. Druif, Meloen.

Maar opzich was het goed te doen, dat dieet. En ik gaf al gelijk aan, als ik ergens ging eten, dat ik vooral de kaasproducten niet mocht hebben. Gesmolten, poeder, smeerkaas, etc. Alleen jonge kaas gewoon. Dus ook niet gesmolten etc.

Kuulke het is prima vol te houden. Ik hield me er wel aan. Als ik dat niet deed, kon het zijn dat ik op bed lag, barstende koppijn en je hart sneller hoorde slaan.

Kuulke veel sterkte van de week

Een lieve groet van Gossie

----------


## kuulke

en je bloeddruk dan gossie, bleef die laag dan? dan had je toch geen hoofdpijn?
schijnbaar is er ook een betablokker of zoiets wat de bloeddruk weer naar beneden bregt? mijn psych zei; ga maar direkt naar het ziekenhuis als het zover is.

----------


## gossie

Bij de Parnate, had ik een te lage bloeddruk. 

Maar bij de Nardil(phenelzine) kreeg ik dan hoge bloeddruk, als ik me niet aan het dieet hield. Dit was de andere MAO-remmer. Die heb ik jaren geslikt. 

gr. Gossie

----------


## kuulke

ben je daar nooit voor naar het ziekenhuis gegaan? het is toch link als de bovendruk 200 is? heb je ook ervaringen met eten in andere landen met vakantie of zo?

gr kuulke

----------


## gossie

@ Kuulke,

Ik ging een hele tijd niet meer op vakantie in het buitenland.

Ik ben nu +- 2jr v.d. mao-remmer af en vorig jaar ben ik dus voor het eerst naar het buitenland geweest.

Maar het zal je lukken het tyramine dieet en de mao-remmer. Als jij je goed gaat voelen, dan heb je er bepaalde dingen er voor over.

gr. Gossie

----------


## kuulke

gossie,

bedankt voor je info. je hebt het er idd voor over als je je goed voel!

gr rene

----------


## kuulke

> Nee, ECT is bij mij nooit ter sprake gekomen, de parnate werkt op zich goed. Het dieet is bij mij ook geen probleem (en wordt volgens mij erg overdreven, gewoon je hoofd er bij houden). Heb alleen last van plotselinge warmte (en soms ook koude) aanvallen (lijken een beetje op "opvliegers").


hoe doen julie het met eten buiten de deur dan? het lijkt me niet echt veilig om een stukje vlees te eten in een restaurant.
wie heeft daar ervaring mee?

gr kuul

----------


## gossie

Hoi Kuulke,

zloang je het maar goed laat doorbakken, dan kan het geen kwaad.
Sterkte en succes Kuulke

----------

